# I can't remove this spring bar...



## LlF

imgur[]com/a/1Fmef

really frustrating, I used this spring bar and now I see the mistake. I cant remove it. I have the standard all metal spring bar tool, but I still can't get a grip.

anyone can give me some tips??


----------



## Ticonderoga

LlF said:


> imgur[]com/a/1Fmef
> 
> really frustrating, I used this spring bar and now I see the mistake. I cant remove it. I have the standard all metal spring bar tool, but I still can't get a grip.
> 
> anyone can give me some tips??


Your pic link is busted so I can only speculate as to your problem.

But, whenever I have a stuck spring bar, I use the dental floss trick:

Wrap some dental floss around the spring bar, two revolutions should do it, pull up (towards the lug) and out (making it tight). The floss should drop into the spring bar and grip it, then give it a tug down and the whole thing should pop right out.


----------



## fumiyasu

If it's got drilled through lugs, you can also try poking through the holes with the pin end of the spring bar tool.


----------



## MFoley1956

Spring bars are cheap. Cut it with a wire cutter or tin shears and replace it.


----------



## ancanclin

I've never seen this done before. Works like a charm!


----------



## Ticonderoga

ancanclin said:


> I've never seen this done before. Works like a charm!


Could you be more specific?

A) Dental floss
B) Pushed through drilled out lug holes
C) Cut with wire cutters

Don't worry, by 100 posts, this will be really easy ;-)


----------



## sokol3333

The dental floss trick definitely worked for me too in the past.


----------



## Ticonderoga

sokol3333 said:


> The dental floss trick definitely worked for me too in the past.


I had an old 70's Soviet bracelet on this Amphibia I bought. I couldn't get the old Russian spring bars off. Nothing worked, not even dental floss - these things were industrial strength strong. I finally used the razor blade technique. I've had two occasions where this is all that would work.


----------



## nam2212

That dental floss trick is great. Would have saved me tons of time and a few scratches trying to get off stubborn bracelets.


----------



## LlF

hi, i hope its ok to update an old thread. 
I couldnt post link when my account was new so I had to change the dot com a little. this is the OG pic:


http://imgur.com/1Fmef


I ended up bringing the watch to a local watch shop. they just used a pliers and forced the pin out. and left a good scratch. at least they didnt charge me.
https://i.imgur.com/0E1A9U0.jpg


----------



## appleb

LlF said:


> I ended up bringing the watch to a local watch shop. they just used a pliers and forced the pin out. and left a good scratch. at least they didnt charge me.
> https://i.imgur.com/0E1A9U0.jpg


Yikes, that sucks about that scratch.


----------



## awaisali

Hi to all,
Your pic link is busted so I can only speculate as to your problem.

But, whenever I have a stuck spring bar, I use the dental floss trick:

Wrap some dental floss around the spring bar, two revolutions should do it, pull up (towards the lug) and out (making it tight). The floss should drop into the spring bar and grip it, then give it a tug down and the whole thing should pop right out.


----------



## dslag

Never would have thought of the dental floss trick. That is genius.


----------



## ravenwatch

There's also the dental floss attached to the plastic "bows" with the sharp pics at the other end. You can find that floss with some pretty strong and thin floss attached. Works for me every time, even on the big spring-bars found on Seiko divers.


----------



## titaniumshoe

holy cow I can't believe I've never heard of the dental floss trick..worked like a charm!


----------



## trekbonita

ravenwatch said:


> There's also the dental floss attached to the plastic "bows" with the sharp pics at the other end. You can find that floss with some pretty strong and thin floss attached. Works for me every time, even on the big spring-bars found on Seiko divers.


lol didnt work, my spring broke 2 tools, broke the dental floss, scissors didnt work, knifes didnt work, professional tools didnt work and got broke, any other help?


----------



## Watch19

The floss trick sounds awesome. I'll try it next time I need to change a strap.

On one old G Shock I had, the springbar just wouldn't budge. Finally had to use pliers and bend/twist to remove. Turned out that the bar was so corroded internally it never going to "spring".


----------

